# My new elephant ear betta :)



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are some pics of my new betta fish...I haven't named him yet, so feel free to give me some suggestions?! 




































And one of my VT Godric


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Should really clean the glass before taking pics :/


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Where did you get them!?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

sorry, there's only room for one red VT named Godric:


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Frazzle said:


> Where did you get them!?


From my local pet shop  (He wasn't cheap...but I couldn't resist)


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> sorry, there's only room for one red VT named Godric:


AH great minds I guess :lol:


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Omgoodness!

If they ever create a dumbo ear fire red I am in trouble!

Squeeeee so kewt!

Congrats!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW his pectoral fins are huge! How does he not have trouble swimming with those?


----------



## BumbleT (Jul 17, 2012)

That elephant ear is so pretty  i really love the look of those large flowing pectoral fins


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> WOW his pectoral fins are huge! How does he not have trouble swimming with those?


He manages to swim around quite fast! But he does look quite comical I must say ;-)


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

BumbleT said:


> That elephant ear is so pretty  i really love the look of those large flowing pectoral fins


Yeah I went to the store to get nother VT but couldn't resist this guy. So cute.


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Omgoodness!
> 
> If they ever create a dumbo ear fire red I am in trouble!
> 
> ...


That would look neat! I love red betta fish


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Aww what a cutie! My boyfriend loves Dumbo's!!!


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Aww what a cutie! My boyfriend loves Dumbo's!!!


Cool that your boyfriend likes Betta fish too. Mine thinks they're ok,but that I'm a bit mental about them :-?


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my gawd dumbos are so adorable. I'd love a pure red one.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Im in LOVE with your dumbo! Such huge pectorals, amazing!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

He's so pretty! <3 And those cute big fins...love it. Dumbos are adorable, and if my LFS has one any time soon it's definitely going to be mine. <3


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He looks like my Phillip but yours has bigger fins all around. The big ears don't hinder their movements at all. My DeT has a harder time swimming. Anyway, he's pretty. I wonder how many breeders are turning out big ears?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

They're the new fad -- I think it will be like hmpks, in the next couple of years we will see more and more of them.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I had a LFS :[ All the good ones from petsmart are taken right away :/


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

registereduser said:


> He looks like my Phillip but yours has bigger fins all around. The big ears don't hinder their movements at all. My DeT has a harder time swimming. Anyway, he's pretty. I wonder how many breeders are turning out big ears?


 
Your Philip is cute!! love his colours too. I want another dumbo ear betta now...or two :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I plan on my next Betta being an elephant ear. Would a five gallon work. I doubt they will catch on they cost 30 dollars here and people stop buying at ten my petco sells even less Kings than before.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I plan on my next Betta being an elephant ear. Would a five gallon work. I doubt they will catch on they cost 30 dollars here and people stop buying at ten my petco sells even less Kings than before.


we're only one state away and Hanny only cost us twenty bucks. i say "only", but EE's are the most expensive freshwater fish they were selling, haha. make sure you have a strong block on your filter, just in case he gets his "ears" stuck in the suction. we used a 1"x1"x1" section of aquarium sponge stuck up in the intake tube, and it slowed the filter from a heavy rush to a slow but steady trickle. if yours is one that's powered by an airline pump, get a gang valve for the tubing, and adjust the flow till it's just dribbling out.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are there any regular filters I can use because I do not think sponge filters are good for planted tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

P.S. the just started selling them here King bettas cost 15 elaphants cost either 20 or thirty but I feel if you find the right beta it is worth is because they can live quite a long time.


----------

